# Wivenhoe Sat 6th



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Seeing as how I got my key for the sailing club last weekend and couldn't fish I can't wait to get out there this weekend. So I am launching 5-5:30am and plan on fishing until about midday. Sel is joing me but may not make it until around 7am.

I can take a guest if someone wants to join me for (hopefully) some great bass fishing. I don't know if Sel's guest spot is up for the taking, I'll leave that up to him.

Don't forget it is the start of the comp week on Saturday, Hopefully I may get a decent fish in it for once!!!!!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

looking forward to the report wayne, 
hopefully a 55cm+ bass comes your way


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a great offer Wayne,

You would think someone is keen 

Did you get that map from me?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes I got the map thanks Sel. Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Wayne

I caught a new PB out there today,  Caught a 53 cm overall, fork length 51cm. A magnificant fish, :shock:

But the fish were hard to find.

Expect to catch alot of catfish mixed with the bass, watch out for their spines they are very sharp.

PDO has the pics so will post them when I get em,

Have fun early, I might even sneak out early now, and watch out for roo's as Paul found out today. :lol: one bounced off the side of his van this morning and left a dint 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Gee I hope I don't hit a roo, just sepnt $900 on the wifes car after an encounter with one. See you out there.


----------

